# Garnant Workmens Hall - Carmarthenshire - Sept '16



## dirge (Sep 15, 2016)

Hey folks, while travelling to one of my previous reports - http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/rural-sites/33729-ty-llwyd-farmhouse-stables-amman-valley-aug-16-a.html - I spotted this random building and thought I must check it out on the way back. So made my way in and the second big room I enter is full of pot plants and foil & plastic sheeting around the rooms to keep warmth in. As I explored more floors of the building I find another three big hall rooms also used as an old cannabis factory. After I had left, a quick google search, gives me details on a police raid of the place in 2009, where the haul was estimated between £750,000 to £900,000.

Located in Garnant in the Amnan Valley. The Workmens' Hall and Institute with a purpose built theatre / cinema that opened in 1927. The Workmen’s Hall had a 27 feet wide proscenium and the stage was 30 feet deep. There were six dressing rooms.
Alas, over time, as people's interests changed, the hall ceased to attract the crowds that it once did. The committee tried various ways of making the hall a paying concern; films were shown at first for two or three nights a week, then only once a week. There was a Teen and Twenty club and a Junior Disco club hosted by Mr David Rees and Mrs Vera Jones. Bingo sessions were tried, but despite the efforts of all involved, the venue could not remain viable. The Workman's Hall closed in February, 1972.
In December, 1982, after a period of closure, Mr T. Wyn Jones, a local businessman, purchased the hall and initially used it as a builder's supplier. After carrying out a good deal of work to the building, he was able to open the hall as a private leisure centre on 14th December, 1985. This became known as "Canolfan Hamdden Dyffryn Aman", that is, "Amman Valley Leisure Centre" and at one time, this club boasted around 1,000 members.

When it ceased to be a leisure centre, the Workmen's Hall became a "Fun Factory", where children were able to safely enjoy a soft play area with slides and climbing frames. Many happy birthday celebrations took place at the venue.
Estimated closure is early 2000's​



































































DSCN1792 by robert boucher, on Flickr


----------



## tazong (Sep 15, 2016)

Thats pretty far out man - knowing the history of it being a cannabis factory is pretty bizarre - lets face it there probably seeing winnie the pooh and balloons and pretty colours all the time lol.
The lager tins hanging from the ceiling? - i thought i was on drugs lol.
loved that one - something a little differant with a twist.
good stuff man - i got the munchies lol


----------



## Sean of Wales (Sep 15, 2016)

Wasn't expecting that Pikachu


----------



## dirge (Sep 15, 2016)

tazong said:


> Thats pretty far out man - knowing the history of it being a cannabis factory is pretty bizarre - lets face it there probably seeing winnie the pooh and balloons and pretty colours all the time lol.
> The lager tins hanging from the ceiling? - i thought i was on drugs lol.
> loved that one - something a little differant with a twist.
> good stuff man - i got the munchies lol




Haha yea the hanging cans were weird!
Appreciate the good feedback


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 16, 2016)

Now that's a very colourful explore


----------



## andylen (Sep 16, 2016)

Nice find there, Good set of pics and write up.


----------

